# 

## akapap

Witam,

zastanawiam się na typową białą elewacja, no i coś mi się wydaje że  będzie ,,biła po oczach''. Ktoś z Was ma białą elewację na piętrowym budynku? Jak to wygląda? Pewnie większość z Was przełamywała biały wybierając biało-szary, czy biały z dodatkiem brązu.

Byłbym wdzięczny jakby ktoś rzucił przykładową elewację np. 100A z webbera i dorzucił kilka słów przemyśleń.

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## panfotograf

Będzie widać każde zabrudzenie, ale ciemno szarej też nie polecam :wink: 
Podobno tynki silikonowe łatwiej się czyszczą, ale ile z tego prawdy to zobaczę (bo takie właśnie mam)

----------


## Sp5es

Kolor - to kwestia indywidualna.
Znam takie budynki, nie wyglądają źle - o ile weźmie sie DOBRE materiały, najepiej malowane farbą silikonową.
Tynk biały akryl - np. Kreisla, Atlasa po krótkim czasie będzie wyglądał żałośnie.

Osobiście sobie białego budynku nie zaserwowałbym . Ale to indywidualne odczucie.

Krytyczne jest też polożenie budynku. Przy uczęszczanych trasach komunikacyjnych  bieli bym unikał

----------


## piterazim

Ja mam tymczasowo białą elewację - całość jest pokryta cekolem - c35. Wygląda ciekawie, ale gdy słońce świeci na elewacje to bez okularów przeciwsłonecznych nie podchodź

----------


## miol

Ja mam białą ale to parter, i co do zabrudzenia to jak wcześniej napisano to nie tyle kwestia koloru a lokalizacji i rodzaju tynku, na moim po dwóch latach nie widzę w ogóle brudu a że to jest farba  na tradycyjnym tynku to ma taką drobną strukturę i bez problemu można ją zmywac wodą. A widuję budynki (w miasteczku niedaleko przy mało ruchliwej ulicy) gdzie elewacja o kolorze takim ciemno żółtym wygląda na bardzo brudną. Osobiście bardzo lubię elewacje w kolorze białym ale niestety takich jest coraz mniej  :sad:  .

----------


## katekkarla

Witam
ja również zastanawiam się nad białą elewacją
miol wrzuć zdjecia

----------


## ve**rd**

Ja również uważam, że biała elewacja jest bardzo elegancka, i szkoda że coraz mniej takich widujemy na nowo wybudowanych osiedlach.
Wszędzie dominuje żółtawy.
Jeżeli ktoś ma takie zdjęcia, fajnie jakby się pochwalił.

----------


## leszeq

Wybrane białe elewacje z moich realizacji:

----------


## miol

A jeszcze jest biel i biel  :smile:  . Dom pomalowany farbą jest biały a garaż ma tynk strukturalny który miał też być biały i we wiaderku to był biały a po położeniu w porównaniu do domu wygląda na jasno kremowy  :sad:  .

----------


## ve**rd**

Zdjęcie nr 3-szok
100% w moim guście.
Biały z drewnianymi wstawkami.
Po prostu pięknie.

----------


## Vivia

A mi ostatni. Boski! I ten płaski dach, marzenie.....

----------


## michuteria

Jak dla mnie również foto nr 3 rewelacja! U siebie też bym widziała takie połączenie, antracytowy dach, drewniane elementy, okiennice i biały tynk...

----------


## leszeq

Skoro się podoba, to dodam jeszcze kilka fotek. Projekt domu z Muratora  :smile:

----------


## marlen7

Bardzo zgrabnie dobrana elewacja drewniana, upieksza ta prostą bryłę budynku.

----------


## nikielback

wow!!
Ja jestem na początku wyboru elewacji. Marzę o takiej jak wyżej zaprezentowana. Na razie jestem laikonikiem. Usiadłam dzisiaj żeby sobie poczytać i od razu trafiłam na coś tak pięknego i całkowicie zgodnego z moim gustem. 
z czego to jeżeli można?

----------


## kurt76

Ja robie biala elewacje z elementami klinkieru i imitacji drewna.
Co ciekawsze robie tynk "na gladko".

Za miesiac bede mogl zaprezentowac zdjecia....

----------


## leszeq

> z czego to jeżeli można?


Z czego co? O co pytasz?

----------


## fighter1983

myśmy żeśmy co czy wyście? bardzo lubie trafne pytania  :smile:

----------


## nikielback

> Z czego co? O co pytasz?


o rodzaj tynku? 
Gwoli usprawiedliwienia - to był pierwszy mój wątek o elewacjach. 
Elementy drewniane licowane ze styropianem?

----------


## leszeq

O teraz lepiej  :smile: 
Tynk silikonowy GREINPLAST, biały lekko złamany w szrość - na zamówienie.
Elementy drewniane licowane na równi z ociepleniem.

----------


## nikielback

> O teraz lepiej 
> Tynk silikonowy GREINPLAST, biały lekko złamany w szrość - na zamówienie.
> Elementy drewniane licowane na równi z ociepleniem.


dziękuję pięknie. Już sobie poczytałam trochę postów dotyczących elewacji. U mnie wieś totalna - zanieczyszczeń środowiska zero, no chyba że sąsiad pryska zboże  :smile: , pełne słońce. I dlatego zastanawiam się czy jest sens użyć tynku silikonowego czy też "wystarczy" mineralny z farbą silikonową. Akryl ze względu na nasłonecznienie chyba odpada?
wszyscy wychwalają tynki silikonowe i to mnie trochę zastanawia. Wszystko przecież zależy od kontekstu - czasem po prostu nie ma sensu.
aha ten na fotografii to jakie ziarno? (może gładki)

----------


## leszeq

Na wszystkich zdjęciach budynków, które wstawiłem, jest tynk o grubości 1,5 mm.

----------


## ve**rd**

Takie wstawki drewniane są bardzo modne szczególnie w nowoczesnej architekturze- budynki przemysłowe, mieszkalne.
Zastanawiam sie czy te wstawki drewniane praktykuje się rzeczywiście z drewna czy są to kompozyty drewnopodobne. 
I jeszcze jedno mnie zastanawia, 
czy zastosowanie takiej wstawki znacznie podraża koszt elewacji?

To chyba odpowiednie pytanie do leszekq- jaki jest mniej więcej stosunek ceny m2 elewacji "zwykłej" do m2 elewacji z drewna?

----------


## leszeq

Koszt robocizny 1 m2 jest prawie dwa razy wyższy.
Koszt materiału od 1,5 do 2 razy wyższy, w zależności od użytego drewna i materiałów do jego wykończenia.
Ale jaki efekt...  :smile:

----------


## Lgrzechu

> Koszt robocizny 1 m2 jest prawie dwa razy wyższy.
> Koszt materiału od 1,5 do 2 razy wyższy, w zależności od użytego drewna i materiałów do jego wykończenia.
> Ale jaki efekt...


Leszeq a masz jakieś realizacje w kolorach szarych/grafitowych z płytkami pastelowymi ( klinkier/piaskowiec ) styl raczej nowoczesny. Ja planuje na swojej chałupie z dachem dwuspadowym poddasze zrobić w kolorze białym lekko złamanym ciepłą szarościa, parter duzo ciemniejszy też ciepły szary i kilka wiekszych fragmentów scian w pastelowych miodowych płytkach klinkierowych ( konkretnie firma Fromag -tzw. holenderskie z piaskiem ). Myślałem o wiekszych płytkach  ( np. 60x30cm ) z cietego na gładko piaskowca ale takie płyty są duzo cięższe ( planuje mocowanie na kleju ) i drozsze bo koszt ok. 180-200zł/m2 za sam materiał )

----------


## froshka

Witam,
mamy białą elewację i "nie bije po oczach"  :wink:  wręcz przeciwnie nadaje domowi klasy i stylu  :smile: 


pozdrawiam  :smile:

----------


## leszeq

> Leszeq a masz jakieś realizacje w kolorach szarych/grafitowych z płytkami pastelowymi ( klinkier/piaskowiec ) styl raczej nowoczesny. Ja planuje na swojej chałupie z dachem dwuspadowym poddasze zrobić w kolorze białym lekko złamanym ciepłą szarościa, parter duzo ciemniejszy też ciepły szary i kilka wiekszych fragmentów scian w pastelowych miodowych płytkach klinkierowych ( konkretnie firma Fromag -tzw. holenderskie z piaskiem ). Myślałem o wiekszych płytkach  ( np. 60x30cm ) z cietego na gładko piaskowca ale takie płyty są duzo cięższe ( planuje mocowanie na kleju ) i drozsze bo koszt ok. 180-200zł/m2 za sam materiał )


 Mam realicację elewacji w dokładnie odwrotnym zestawieniu :smile:  Poddasze grafitowe, a parter to złamana biel. Niestety żadnych wstawek nie ma na tej elewacji.
Elewacja jest wykonana u jednego z naszych forumowiczów :smile: 
Projekt domu M20 z Muratora  :smile:

----------


## Lgrzechu

Tak widziałem juz wczesniej elewację tej Pani  :Smile:  
Właśnie dlatego zdecydowałem się na odwrotne zestawienie, dodatkowo u mnie góra bedzie podzielona na szerokie pasy, chcę boniowaniem i pastelowymi ciepłymi płytkami złamać monotonię. Chałupa ma byc nowoczesna ale ciepła w odbiorze.

----------


## 78mysz

Ja mam białą i nic mi w niej nie bije :smile:  -Silikatowy tynk bazowy z alpola
Przy tynkowaniu domu piętrowego można poszaleć z poziomymi podziałami, albo tylko linie boniujące, albo drugi kolor, albo drewno

----------


## Nicram323

> Skoro się podoba, to dodam jeszcze kilka fotek. Projekt domu z Muratora


Witam, Proszę o poradę jak montuję się elementy drewniane (tak jak  na zdj)  jeśli pod spodem mam styropian (20cm). Na styropian montuję się łaty? i do nich przybija deski elewacyjne? Proszę o poradę

----------


## sentralix

Ja mam płot betonowy pomalowany na biało i latem w słoneczny dzień bije mocno po oczach. Jeśli już elewacja to troche złamana biel.

----------


## nikielback

A ja jednak zrobiłam białą elewację - baranek ziarno 1,5. jak poczytam jak wkleić zdjęcia to może się pochwalę chociaż nieskończona. 
wnioski - dobrze że nie przełamałam tego jakimś grafitem, fakt, iż jest to baranek powoduje różne załamania światła i przełamania barwy są niepotrzebne. 
"Walenia" po oczach nie dostrzegam - mimo zestawienia z grafitowym dachem, drzwiami etc. 
Na chwilę obecną tylko jeden mankament - panowie z sąsiedniej budowy wypalają śmieci przy granicy działki i chyba w ten sposób biel zostanie złamana :smile:

----------


## krzysztof czajka

nie przesadzacie trochę z tym biciem po oczach tej białej elewacji?

----------


## ligolla

mój dom ma białą elewacje ale to nie jest czysta biel taka co daje po oczach jak z reklamy wizira ona jest lekko złamana  nie jest to też ecru ani kolor nie wpada w szarość to był pierwszy kolor w palecie po czystej bieli wybrałam taki kolor więc mnie oczywiście podoba się taki efekt i widzętaki kolor na małym jak i dużym domu mój jest nieduży parterowy z uzytkowym poddaszem prosta bryła

----------


## Gustaw Fijak

ja mam biala elewacje, ale jeszcze troche i to zmienie, fakt w mocno naslonecznione dni tak odbija ze oczy sie lzawia! pomimo ze juz jest poszarzala!

----------


## bowess

W pochmurny dzień jest tak:

a w słoneczny tak:

----------


## Gustaw Fijak

zdjecia nie oddadza efektu
poza tym operacja slonca ez ma duzo do znaczenia i tynk uzyty  :wink:

----------


## basia228

Ja też zapisuję się do grupy posiadaczy białych elewacji, choć miała być szara. Na próbniku farba wyglądała na przyzwoitą szarą a na ścianie wyszła biała, hmmm. Z efektu wizualnego jesteśmy zadowoleni, gorzej będzie z funkcjonalnością (Śląsk)

----------


## Kuba Dąb

> Ja też zapisuję się do grupy posiadaczy białych elewacji, choć miała być szara. Na próbniku farba wyglądała na przyzwoitą szarą a na ścianie wyszła biała, hmmm. Z efektu wizualnego jesteśmy zadowoleni, gorzej będzie z funkcjonalnością (Śląsk)


Co mają do siebie funkcjonalność + Śląsk? chyba, że masz na myśli zanieczyszczenia o to, że zaraz będzie szary

----------


## basia228

Dokładnie, ale w szczególności to mam na myśli mojego sąsiada, który pali sama nie wiem czym i chyba nie chcę wiedzieć, wrrr. W każdym bądź razie częstuje całą okolicę totalną tablicą Mendelejewa. Na szczęście mój tynk podobno da się umyć, tak przynajmniej twierdzi mój wykonawca.

----------


## Kornacki

Biała elewacja ścian, a w zasadzie stosowanie pastelowych kolorów wygląda efektownie i miło dla oka. Do czasu, kiedy nie będzie padał deszcz i nie zabrudzi się.
Najgorzej jest z lejącą się wodą po runnie, która zostawia osad.
Najlepiej wybrać jakiś maskujący kolor. Ja np. chciałbym zobaczyć kiedyś dom w w fakturze moro.

----------


## Kuba Dąb

> Dokładnie, ale w szczególności to mam na myśli mojego sąsiada, który pali sama nie wiem czym i chyba nie chcę wiedzieć, wrrr. W każdym bądź razie częstuje całą okolicę totalną tablicą Mendelejewa.


Ja osobiście bym to komuś zgłosił i niech go utemperują.

----------


## Kuba Dąb

> Najgorzej jest z lejącą się wodą po runnie, która zostawia osad.


Rynna zostawia osad jak w niej leci woda? Jakaś zupełna dziwota. Jak to się niby dzieje? Chyba, że rynna jest jakaś gliniana albo z bibuły....

----------


## krzysztof czajka

basia228 - tak jak napisał kuba dąb musisz to zgłosić gdzieś. Tak nie można. Chociaż z drugiej strony nie wróży to dobrze Twoim dobrym stosunko sąsiedzkim. Może spróbuj z nim delikatnie pogadać.

----------


## Kuba Dąb

> Chociaż z drugiej strony nie wróży to dobrze Twoim dobrym stosunko sąsiedzkim. Może spróbuj z nim delikatnie pogadać.


Może jestem uprzedzony, ale nie sądzę, żeby z takimi było łatwo się dogadać. Ale fakt, warto spróbować, bo niby z jednej strony po co sie, za przeproszeniem, matołem przejmować, a z drugiej lepiej nie kłócić się z najbliższym otoczeniem.

----------


## mk.alleremont.pl

> Witam,
> 
> zastanawiam się na typową białą elewacja, no i coś mi się wydaje że  będzie ,,biła po oczach''. Ktoś z Was ma białą elewację na piętrowym budynku? Jak to wygląda? Pewnie większość z Was przełamywała biały wybierając biało-szary, czy biały z dodatkiem brązu.
> 
> Byłbym wdzięczny jakby ktoś rzucił przykładową elewację np. 100A z webbera i dorzucił kilka słów przemyśleń.
> 
> Pozdrawiam.


Tu mam ciekawy domek z mojej realizacji tegorocznej.



pozdrawiam

*Wszystkie prawa zastrzeżone. Kopiowanie i wykorzystywanie zdjęć bez zgody autora zabronione.

----------


## Pixie

Bardzo ładne są te zestawienia białej elewacji z drewnem. Też tak mam w projekcie na piętrze, a na parterze szary tynk + trochę kamienia. Ponawiam pytanie o technologię wykonania takich wstawek, zwłaszcza zlicowanych - czy ocieplenie jest wykonane całe metodą lekką-mokrą, czy suchą (na konstrukcji drewnianej)? A może to jakieś połączenie? Deski chyba trzeba do czegoś przykręcić... Planuję ocieplić dom wełną mineralną.

----------


## Czarna Owca

Ja też mam białą elewację :smile:  Lubię jak coś jest jasne, czyste,estetyczne, zresztą opatrzyły mi się żółtawe domki choćby nie wiem jak piękny odcień by to był...
 Co do utrzymania w czystości: na razie jest ok, no, może poza tym,że muchy uwielbiają siedzieć na mojej białej elewacji ale cóż-uroki wsi :wink: 
Domek jeszcze nie wykończony(brakuje elementów z kamienia i takich tam drobiazgów)
http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/...f0200517e.html

----------


## agalind

Czarna owca, fajnie wyszło. Dach jest brązowy? 

Elewację na pewno zrobię śmietankowo- lub mleczno-białą, ale dopiero na wiosnę.

----------


## Sandra1311

Zastanawiam sie nad biała elewacje kto ma ? Polecacie ?

----------


## fighter1983

> Zastanawiam sie nad biała elewacje kto ma ? Polecacie ?


lullaby zapytaj albo cormac.... albo moze lepiej nie  :smile:  no i zdjecia w watku o elewacjach przejrzyj... sporo bialych jest

----------


## Robinson74

Dobrych parę lat minęło odkąd pisano tu o swoich białych elewacjach. 
Jak po tych kilku(nastu) latach sprawują się takie elewacje? 
Ja planuję tynk silikonowy biały, baranek 1mm.

----------

